# Can Roland Versacamm vp540 cut sticky flock



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

I have searched a bit, cant find the answer and dont want to wreck my machine. Can my Roland versacamm VP540 cut sticky flock with out wrecking the machine ?? I have ZERO experience with rhinestone decoration and have googled with no answers too.

Or am I better suited to cut with a cut only machine. My daughter really wants me to buy the silhouette cameo. Not sure if thats the right machine for custom designs though. I saw one in action but it was mostly designs that were pre installed etc.

Thanks for your help 

L


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, the VP540 CAN cut Sticky Flock... but I wouldn't recommend that you do so. You don't want the flock fibers getting into your system so close to your inks.

That said, it's possible to cut Sticky Flock with a Cameo, but it requires several passes and, as I understand it, quite a bit of frustration. If you're wanting to get into rhinestones and cut SF, I suggest getting a separate vinyl cutter/plotter for cutting vinyl and Sticky Flock. It would also give you more flexibility with regards to software, features, and such.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you. I was worried about cutting a material and potentially damaging the machine or just causing problems in general.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very smart! My partner Joseph has a VP540 and whenever someone comes to our booth at a show and asks if they can cut SF with their VersaCAMM, he jumps in and warns them against it so I've learned through osmosis! LOL


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up stephanie, truly appreciated. Will look into a cheaper printer...found a summa cut in great shape.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

BTW, I love your bling on Facebook


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

LaurieL said:


> BTW, I love your bling on Facebook


Thank you so much!!! That was really sweet of you to say!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

No. The Roland uses eco-solvent inks. The sublimate inks need to be heated to a poly based material and the eco-solvent ink can be printed on many material without being heated.


----------

